# Newbie :-)



## Cour2nee (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi! My name is Courtnee, I'm 25 years old, and I've been married for almost 2 1/2 years but pretty much on the verge of divorce. I'm pretty shy so I'm not quite ready to share my entire story. Just wanted to at least introduce myself:grin:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Cour2nee said:


> Hi! My name is Courtnee, I'm 25 years old, and I've been married for almost 2 1/2 years but pretty much on the verge of divorce. I'm pretty shy so I'm not quite ready to share my entire story. Just wanted to at least introduce myself:grin:


Welcome to TAM Cour2nee! No worries. Read a bit around the forum and when you're ready you will find that you can get some good feedback here.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Courtnee... Welcome!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cour2nee (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks you guys:blush:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Cour2nee. You can start out participating in threads and offering advice. Eventually one will trigger you to tell your story. And if you've posted a few times then you can create a private thread so only TAM members see it. Not sure if that's an issue or not.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
As with any online site, there are some obnoxious people, but for the most part the TAM crowd is very friendly and helpful. 

Reading some of the other threads may help clarify your own situation, even if you decide not to post anything.


----------



## Cour2nee (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll definitely do that. It's nice to get Real unbiased advice from ppl


----------



## froggy7777 (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry for your situation. Praying things are resolved to your satisfaction. I realize that many on here are not interested in anything Spiritual but I built my House ( Marriage) on a solid Rock (Christ). Have weathered many many storms but have survived. Best way to insure a marriage. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Cour2nee said:


> It's nice to get Real unbiased advice from ppl


Hi Cour2nee, All the advice you get will be biased and colored by the personal experiences of the poster. You will often be presented with conflicting advice. There is no one answer out there for you. The solution to your situation lies within you and we at TAM can help guide you to that solution. Stay strong and best wishes.


----------

